

Anonplus.com hacked by Syrian hackers - hughesey
http://www.anonplus.com/

======
hughesey
The site is hosted with JustHost with over 1000 domains sharing the server...

<http://viewdns.info/reverseip/?host=anonplus.com>

If you host with JustHost it might be worth seeing if your site is listed,
because the server itself might be compromised!

------
thechut
what lulz, somewhat compromises the security they were boasting about

